# My first full sized humidor



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

I have a small 5ct box but it has become a traveler. This one just came in today. Unfortunately, no stock for it yet 

ok nevermind..

I can't post links to it on Imageshack, and I can't attach them to this msg because it says

*100602-humidor (1).JPG*:
Exceeds your quota by 6.1 KB.

so I can't post any pictures....


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Now you know what you have to do next!!


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

Yup...hit up cigarbid


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Looks like a picture to me, a very nice picture. Thats a great looking humidor. Have fun filling it up.:biggrin1:


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

ckay said:


> Yup...hit up cigarbid


Hehe, importing taxes would KILL me.

Time to make a drive down to Walper Tobacco  walpertobacco dot com

We used to have a great cigar shop downtown here, run by and old English couple for *decades*. It was taken over by a Chinese couple (speak no English.. none understandable at least) who just made an entire wall all magazines. Now that tobacco products don't make up at least 50% of their sales, they're not allowed by Ontario law to display tobacco products in the open. So all the cigars they used to proudly have out on nice display, are behind ugly cheap white cabinets. That used to be a landmark tobacco store in the entire region.

There's House of Cuban Cigars in Niagara Falls - but they absolutely rape people on pricing. They're within 10mins walk from the bridge across the border so they just crank up the prices to gouge the US tourists.

Actually there's a few good smoke shops in Hamilton (Ontario) .... Queenston Havana looks interesting.

Ohh!! Now when you do a google search, and when it displays results of stores, it gives you a Googlemaps Streetview option - so you can check out the store from the street! NICE! (sorry, way off topic here)

But yah.. I picked a bunch of random stogies, made a chart, and am going to go around to different smoke shops and write down all the prices for each. Get a ballpark idea of which one has the best prices, then stick with it.


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Looks like a picture to me, a very nice picture. Thats a great looking humidor. Have fun filling it up.:biggrin1:


Yah I had about 6... I guess this forum limits each user to their total attachment size. Since I'm at that limit, it means I'll no longer be able to post attachments. But since my post count is reaching 30 soon, I'll be able to use image hosts and post links.


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

Magnate said:


> Now you know what you have to do next!!


Hah, yah... spend lots more money filling up my treasure box.  That's ok, spending money is fun. It's the whole end-of-the-month-bills part that I can do without.


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

Oh oh oh.. I can post links now 


























































... and I won't take any open-box shots until there's something inside worth shooting  Humidors look so sad and depressed when they're empty.


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

As for filling it.. "Smokers Plus" here in the city FINALLY answered their phone (tried about 5X over 3 different days - too lazy to go there in person).

'Guy answers the phone and I thought it was going to be another Chinese import.. but after he talked for a bit he sounded more eastern European. Those people know their smokes  Kept saying on the phone "ya yaa... big selection big selection, good price". So I might have found a source to fill up my new box's vacancy. Wh00t!


----------



## Plop007 (Jul 8, 2009)

Nice pics that humi looks beautiful.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Beautiful humidor!!!
:smoke:


----------



## bhxhhcz (May 30, 2010)

Looks great! I'd say you got a good one there.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Looks great. I'm sure you'll have no problem filling that up.


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

Thanks guys! Can't wait to get some inventory. Probably tomorrow.


----------



## 007 Cruiser (Nov 27, 2009)

Love it! Enjoy your new humi Jake.


----------



## kutzy33 (Apr 25, 2010)

Nice humidor.


----------



## Dave.73 (Mar 25, 2010)

very nice. that top view is really cool. have fun filling it and even more fun smoking them.


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

Beautiful humidor! Have fun filling her up, it'll happen before you know it.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Great photos and can't wait to see what you put in there.


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

shes a beauty.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Nice humi Jake! 

i really like the burl on it..


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

Nice Humi! Have fun filling it up. Watch your footing on the slope, it can get slippery!!


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

I made it down to the local smoke shop last night (finally) and put the first of my stock into the box. The shop's selection wasn't great, but luckily of the stuff he did have, it was mostly sized more to my liking (smaller stogies.. as I don't have the time or proper place to sit down for 2hrs with a huge churchill). Most of it is Cuban but there's Nicaraguan and other stuff as well.

I got the app "RateMyCigar" for my phone so I'll try and keep track of what I like and don't like through that 

Please excuse the lid of water in there.. that's just to help keep the humidity up while my humidor is still new. (actually it's been in there a couple days now and can probably be removed.. I think the cedar has reached an equilibrium)


----------



## insanepyro36 (Jun 14, 2010)

Im in the market for a new humidor, and i must say this one is gorgeous, how is the seal tho? i am skeptical to order a humidor off ebay, have you done the flashlight test? does any light seep out thru the lid? and does it seem possible to fit a cedar tray in for extra cigar storage?


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

insanepyro36 said:


> Im in the market for a new humidor, and i must say this one is gorgeous, how is the seal tho? i am skeptical to order a humidor off ebay, have you done the flashlight test? does any light seep out thru the lid? and does it seem possible to fit a cedar tray in for extra cigar storage?


Thanks! The seal is very good. I had my humidifier in there until it got up to 75%, I took it out, and it's been at 73-74% for a week without the humidifier.

I doubt a 'flashlight test' would work on any box, since the cedar overlaps on both sides of them by about 3/16", so even a gap would be covered by the overlapping.

Just get the moisture to reach an equilibrium, remove the humidifer, and see if it holds the moisture % after a day or two.

As for the size, I could easily go 2 deep on the bottom and put in a tray on them. It's even got a wood strip on the sides that it could fit on, although I have no need. I might make a nice stainless grill/rack that fits in there if I ever get enough cigars for such, but so far I haven't had that problem


----------



## insanepyro36 (Jun 14, 2010)

z0diac said:


> Thanks! The seal is very good. I had my humidifier in there until it got up to 75%, I took it out, and it's been at 73-74% for a week without the humidifier.
> 
> I doubt a 'flashlight test' would work on any box, since the cedar overlaps on both sides of them by about 3/16", so even a gap would be covered by the overlapping.
> 
> ...


That is good to know cause i really like the way that humidor looks, and its good to know i can fit a tray in there cause i plan on starting a nice collection, did you pay the same price it is now 89.95


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

Nice humi, Jake. If you make it over the border, check out smoking joes in Niagara Falls.

Smokin Joes Online Store

They have some pretty good prices and it's not too bad of a drive from St Catherines (about 30 minutes).


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

8ball917 said:


> Nice humi, Jake. If you make it over the border, check out smoking joes in Niagara Falls.
> 
> Smokin Joes Online Store
> 
> They have some pretty good prices and it's not too bad of a drive from St Catherines (about 30 minutes).


Yah I've been talking to people about that place. My father goes over for gas every week. Me = no passport yet though. Hopefully soon. Hard to smuggle stogies back in the summer though.. shorts and t-shirts don't leave a lot of space for putting them when crossing the border. (and if you have them lose in the car and they're found... they can take your car).


----------

